# Old EN World Player's Journal submission



## Owldragon (Jun 10, 2003)

Okay, I'm posting here because I figure it's most likely to be seen by the right person.  I had been exchanging emails with Morrus about a submission I made (The Joy of Summoning), but I haven't heard back in a while.  After all the technical difficulties, I'm paranoid that my article/emails might have gotten lost.  I'd hate for that to happen, since the last email I sent was about where to send the check.  

So could somebody put my mind at ease regarding what's going on with my article?

Thanks,
John
owldragon@sluggy.net


----------



## Morrus (Jun 10, 2003)

We have it, and are planning on using it for Issue 3.  We were going to use it in Issue 2, but there seemed to be a lot of "magic" articles in this issue.  Drop me (or Rangerwickett) an email to sort out the final details!


----------

